# Adoption!



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

This topic has been started as a request from one of our members, please feel free to post your messages on this topic.

We must emphasize this is a very sensitive area to a lot of people.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Thought I would put a message on here, as we have just had another miscarriage and are thinking of adoption in the future, if nothing shows up on our tests.
We so want to have a child in our lives to share the love we have for it, and if it can't be a child of our own, we would be honoured to give it to a child that wants a mummy and daddy to love and to give love back to.
I think that there are so many children out there that need good loving homes and if thats what it takes for us to have a child in our lives, and we are able to adopt then that will make me one of the happiest people alive.

Hope this sort of makes sense.
Jo


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo

Just wanted to say that Adam and I have always said imagine how proud you must feel looking at a child you have adopted. 

Its always been something I would consider even if we manage to have a child of our own one day.

One of Adams best friend is adopted, he has 4 more brothers and sisters that are all adopted. He recently got married and the wedding was propably one of the best weddings i have ever been to. His Mum and Dad were just so proud of them all and they are a really close family. It was just lovely to see. 

I think it is something we should all remind ourserlves of that this is always a possibility and what a wonderful one it would be!



Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Found this link which is quite interesting

http://www.billsimpson.com/

/links


----------



## Debbie (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Jo

Hope you don't mind me writing to you but we are also thinking of adoption.

We are having treatment with donated eggs (a known donor) and we will be having our final go sometime in October. If no joy we will seriously consider adopting.

I feel the same as you that you have so much love to give and I think that adopted children could bring so much joy and happiness to something that I feel would always have a tiny piece missing.

Sorry to go on but I'm so glad that you posted on this thread, I suppose I've been a bit scared to discuss this on here really.

Good Luck Jo with whatever you decide and keep in touch.

Love Debbie x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Debbie
I am really pleased you have posted here, it is a hard thing to talk about but it is something that if you want a child to share your life and love with then I think this is a good place to start.
I wish you so much luck for your next go in October, and if it all works out maybe you would still like to adopt another child, thats what we said we would like to do, but looks as if we are able to adopt, that will be just fine with me.
Take care
Jo


----------



## Debbie (Mar 22, 2002)

Lou

Just wanted to say thanks for the link you posted it was really interesting!

Love Debbie x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Your really welcome Debbie. Im thrilled you are considering adoption. What a wonderful thing to do.  And very exciting!!!

Love lou xxx


----------



## kylepaul (Sep 14, 2002)

hi everyone,
my sister has just told me that there`s a section on adoption tomorrow on itv`s "this morning".got my video set up to record,as we have just started the adoption process.just thought some of you might want to do the same? 
love justine xxx


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Me and my DH are also considering adoption. We have so much love to give and would make such great parents, even if I say so myself. 

Justine, how did you get started on the adoption process? 

Debbie x.


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls,

I too have looked a little bit into adoption as we will have our final tx next month and will pursue the adoption route if unsucessful.  I'd like to think that even if we are sucessful we could look to offer an adopted child a loving home in the future as its so sad that they havent got one.

I found the following web sites useful:

www.baaf.org.uk
www.adoption.org.uk

They can send you an information pack.

Love


Debs xxx

/links


----------



## kylepaul (Sep 14, 2002)

hi Debbie,
i found out the address of my local adoption team here in eastbourne,wrote them a letter and they phoned me to ask a few questions and we are now on their computer!booked us in for a talk in january, that is being given for adoptive couples to find out more.i was warned that it is a very long process!over a year!!!!worth the wait though.
i go back to my local hospital in dec to find out if i qualify for nhs iui treatment,thought that we would start adoption process b4 we go back to hosp, because it does take so long.and knowing our luck we wont qualify for nhs treatment? 
i had a look on the websites that debs recommended very useful.
goodluck
love justine xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Becky,

Your course date was arranged quite quickly. Let us know how you get on.

Lainex


----------



## 3isacharm (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi ladies! I am so glad to see this page up and see so many familiar faces. I was part of October ladies in 2ww and unfortunately had a negative FET. After 2 ICSI and 2 FET with 1 beautiful child I think we are done with IVF and need to consider other avenues of bringing another child to love into our family.
I guess my biggest question is after having 1 naturally could you love an adopted child the same? I know it my heart that yes the minute you see the child and he/she is in your arms you fall inlove regardless of biological beginnings but just need a little reassurance. Do any of you know someone I could talk to that has gone adoption route after natural birth?
Lou hope the laparoscopy went well today
Lainex, Debbie x, Carol it's great to see you again. And Becky, Justine, Debs, Jo Lou hello. I hope we can all help each other through this process. It too is long adventure, as we all know.
Thanks again for starting this page.
Virginia


----------

